# Bad *** Slingshots for Bowfishing



## Venom Outdoor

Venom Outdoor is now a dealer for Bad *** Slingshots. These are ideal for bowfishing and come with your choice of either an ams or hybrid cajun bowfishing reel. If you already own your own reel, simply purchase a smaller package and attach your reel to the bad *** slingshot.

Visit visit www.venomoutdoor.com for more details and to order yours today!! (The filter is not allowing me to paste the direct link)

Check out a video on how they shoot here! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Venom-Outdoor/174398896066096?ref=hl Give us a "Like"


----------



## Venom Outdoor

We've still got a few slingshots in stock! They are AWESOME for bowfishing. Get yours today www.venomoutdoor.com


----------



## RAMROD1

Ordered one hope it's there when I make it home! Can't wait to try it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *DoubleThreat*

*Thanks Kevin*

Picked mine up today! Already been playing with it,name says it all Bad *****!!!!! Easy to shoot and super accurate.


----------



## EndTuition

Just ordered the bare bones bowfishng rig. Put lights on the pier and have gar out the wazoo.


----------



## Venom Outdoor

EndTuition, your slingshot is on the way! We appreciate everyones business.


----------



## EndTuition

Got it yesterday, definitely a bad *** set up.

Can you tell me what thread size the bottom mount is ?
Going to mount an old school line spool. Didn't notice the finger savers on the D-loop when I ordered it, nice addition ! Also very cool that you can adjust the tilt of the bow on the handle.


----------



## Lifted Toys

End Tuition do you or anyone else have any time behind one of these? I will be ordering one soon so looking for feedback.


----------



## Texican89

Lifted Toys said:


> End Tuition do you or anyone else have any time behind one of these? I will be ordering one soon so looking for feedback.


Looking forward to the replies as well


----------



## Bowhntr

This link is showing a mud board crossing a flat , not a slingshot ?


----------



## kcliff

Can these be used for alligator gar? Looks interesting. Thinking of bowfishing in my yak and this would be something easily portable.


----------

